# 'Pre-Heresy' style Terminator shoulder pads from MaxMini



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

maker of high quality resin conversion kit, MaxMini, have just announced their latest product, what appears to be Pre-Heresy Terminator style shoulderpads. here's hoping that the pic shown is just demonstrating the range, and that the final release has a few more 'plain' pads for customising. nevertheless, these are some quality peices and i suspect we'll be seeing them making an appearence on a gaming table soon.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

it would be nice for maximini to do photos with comparisons because we have no way of knowing what those are going to fit, same goes for the weapons they sell, plenty of nice models but due to GW's heroic sizing its hard to tell if what they sell will fit the GW range or if they are more suited to 25mm models or 28mm.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Well I imagine if they're specifically called "Pre-heresy Terminator Shoulderpads" that they will fit the Terminator models. No?


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Well I imagine if they're specifically called "Pre-heresy Terminator Shoulderpads" that they will fit the Terminator models. No?


Agreed:so_happy:, and here`s to a hope that they will do more Pre-Heresy bitz: Jetpacks, and ordinary tactical armour/helmets....:victory:

Has made my day! Now I can finnaly begin my.... ugh... Pre-Heresy force..:laugh:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Sethis said:


> Well I imagine if they're specifically called "Pre-heresy Terminator Shoulderpads" that they will fit the Terminator models. No?


in admirals post, it says "what appears to be" which is the reason for my post.

they are similar in style but unless we see them on a terminator how will we know? plus to be honest a shoulder pad does not a terminator make, the rest of the model is still going to look like the 40k terminator wearing a circa 30k shoulder pad.


----------



## Chaoz94 (Jun 17, 2008)

bobss said:


> Agreed:so_happy:, and here`s to a hope that they will do more Pre-Heresy bitz: Jetpacks, and ordinary tactical armour/helmets....:victory:
> 
> Has made my day! Now I can finnaly begin my.... ugh... Pre-Heresy force..:laugh:


well they already do jetpacks and helmets , so technically you could if you converted some parts (chests and used mk7 legs) 


"what appears to be Pre-Heresy Terminator style shoulderpads. "
ill wait till i get a defo on wether the shoulderpads are terminator scale , they appear to be but we all wont know till we get a size comparison it seems... ,
they look really good anyways , 

my 2 cents


chaoz


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

Were exactly did you find them on the site, because I went there and there is nothing anywhere about them.


----------



## admiraldick (Sep 9, 2008)

bitsandkits said:


> it would be nice for maximini to do photos with comparisons because we have no way of knowing what those are going to fit,


agreed, though these are obviously WIP photos rather than promotional shots. there are obvious other problems as well. they can't sell these as Terminator shoulder pads due to IP issues and that means they can't sell them based on how they look next to GW miniatures. what we need is someone to post pics of some Terminator conversions using these shoulder pads on a 3rd party forum, like this one.

however, i can't imagine for a second that they simply haven't thought about such things whilst they were sculpting them.



bobss said:


> Agreed:so_happy:, and here`s to a hope that they will do more Pre-Heresy bitz: Jetpacks, and ordinary tactical armour/helmets....:victory:


???

Steam Knight Helmets and Jump Packs. they're some of the first things they did.



bitsandkits said:


> in admirals post, it says "what appears to be" which is the reason for my post.


they don't explicity state that forum post, is why i put it that way. but that's for obvious reasons.



bitsandkits said:


> plus to be honest a shoulder pad does not a terminator make, the rest of the model is still going to look like the 40k terminator wearing a circa 30k shoulder pad.


but then you run into yet further issues. do you make them look like the Terminators from the HH card game and later novel artwork, or do you make them look like the earlier terminator miniatures (in which case these shoulderpads are entirely useless)? my personal preference would be for the later, as it offers more variety and gives a better line of continuity with Power Armour. but until GW draw a more definite line its entirely up to players to imagine them as they see fit.



KorRen said:


> Were exactly did you find them on the site, because I went there and there is nothing anywhere about them.


the forum post can be found here. but as i mentioned before details are a bit scant. i found out about them on Tabletop Gaming News.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Good find mate, I like a lot of Maxmini's stuff.I plan on buying a set of their new "Mechanical Hammers", which are basically Thunderhammers, next pay.


----------



## Horacus (Oct 5, 2009)

Now that's really nice


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Really cool stuff. I think with these, those Helmets, the Jump Packs and the Black Lotus Helmets you could make a really cool Pre-Heresy Army. I think, im finally going to make one now that I have seen these


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

Maxmini is also working on Tyranid Boneswords (Bioswords)
View attachment 5399


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

they are my favourite bitz site. I have used a few things from them. the scale is pretty good usually. only used weapons though


----------

